# Youth Phesant results



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

How did everyone do this for the youth opener? My son and and dog did'nt see a thing at spencer wildlife area. It was warm and very windy. Dog only got on one scent trail for a short time.:S


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Hunted with Row Vs. Wade and his Son at Grand River. It was a great time. We kicked up A covey of Quail (about 12), a Woodcock, and two Pheasants (Taken). A nice limit to nice morning. The dogs had a hard time scenting the birds due to the dry and windy conditions, but it was a great hunt. We had to work for them.

It was a pleasure running KD for you Row vs. Wade, Bandit liked it also, I'm sure. Your son handled himself wonderfully. I can only wish I could shot that good. I hope you have a good time next weekend, if you head out to pheasant fields.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We had a wonderful time this past Saturday. "Thank you" doesn't seem to be enough.

For you and Rich to take a 12 year old child, whom you've never met, not knowing his hunting abilities and allow him to hunt over your pride and joys is something very special.


I have to admit, Joseph's shooting was awesome. 3 shots, 2 birds down. (his first birds ever) We had them for dinner Saturday night and this afternoon I made my daughter a pheasant salad sammie. She loved it.

As I put him to bed that night, he said to me, "that was one of the best days ever had". He meant it. 
It was for me too.

I owe you one, we talked about it, just pick a day and we'll get some fish! We'll keep in touch and when the ice forms, we'll show you some unbelievable ice fishing.

Thank you again!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

The youth that gunned behind my shorthair shoot his limit of roosters, first bird was textbook 25ft. point steady to wing and shoot retrieve on command to hand... the other birds runners in the woods... had taken the same youth out last year and he went 0 for 5... had our birds by 10:30 a.m.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Searay,

9 Days until the SD trip and counting. See some post about the number of birds. I can't wait! KD is ready and I know Annie is ready.

On a Upland Site they call them Phez. So: We are gonig to get phez in SD. 

Budster


----------



## dniem (Jan 21, 2007)

Saw 6 at Spencer, My son missed 3  , We still had fun and the dog did her job. Can't wait to do it again this weekend.


----------

